# [Semi-SFW] Porn



## Ames (May 11, 2010)

I was laughing so damn hard that I was literally crying.

[yt]J-rqeSzh_-Y[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 11, 2010)

sure is 2003 in here


----------



## Ames (May 12, 2010)

Stawks said:


> sure is 2003 in here



...how is that even remotely similar?


----------



## Stawks (May 13, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...how is that even remotely similar?



It isn't, really, on account of being something everyone hasn't seen a thousand times.


----------



## 8-bit (May 13, 2010)

Lol


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 13, 2010)

Stawks said:


> It isn't, really, on account of being something everyone hasn't seen a thousand times.


 never saw it before......can i unsee it please??


----------



## Ames (May 14, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> never saw it before......can i unsee it please??



Why would you want to unsee such awesomeness?


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Why would you want to unsee such awesomeness?


 dude. porn should not be disguised. it should be shown in all it's glory.holes.


----------



## Girla PurpleHeart (May 14, 2010)

LOL I've seen this six times already


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 15, 2010)

No matter how many times I see this I always get a laugh out of the corn on the cob one.


----------



## Alstor (May 15, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> No matter how many times I see this I always get a laugh out of the corn on the cob one.



OM NOM NOM NOM

I also love the hardcore violin playing.


----------



## Mailbox (May 15, 2010)

Her face when she opens the door? Priceless.

That and the accordion.


----------

